# Galactica Test Shot



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Just a test shot, a few changes still need to be made. This one was built by Osamu Kishikawa in Japan. Photo by Entaniya.


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Looking good!


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

WOW!! Great piece!!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Looks really nice! How long is this beauty?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

W00t!!!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Just a test shot, a few changes still need to be made. This one was built by Osamu Kishikawa in Japan. Photo by Entaniya.


Looks great! I love the stand!
Any close up photos?


----------



## Trekie2 (Jun 7, 2008)

Can't wait to get my hands one 1....or 2


----------



## johncal (May 26, 2010)

I'll be getting one of those.......... right after I get ahold of a 1/35 scale space pod and chariot kit.


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

cant wait!


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

Holy schnikes! Lookin' good, Moebius. Lookin' *very* good!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

Another great looking kit. Thank Gods!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

johncal said:


> I'll be getting one of those.......... right after I get ahold of a 1/35 scale space pod and chariot kit.


After!?

Where are your priorities man!


Looks great guys.

Can't wait for more BSG kits from Moebius.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Moebius said:


> Just a test shot, a few changes still need to be made. This one was built by Osamu Kishikawa in Japan. Photo by Entaniya.


Just curious, how did this guy get so lucky as to build a test shot?

Its too bad that Monogram didn't care enough to make its TOS Galactica this nice back in 1978.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

ClubTepes said:


> Just curious, how did this guy get so lucky as to build a test shot?


He's a writer/reviewer for ModelGraphix.


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

ClubTepes said:


> Its too bad that Monogram didn't care enough to make its TOS Galactica this nice back in 1978.


I think that sci fi kit manufacturers are realizing that nowadays we want the same type of accuracy that other modelers that are into real world subjects are often privy to.


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

Very nice!


----------



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Just great, what a beautiful model. Hope it sells well for Moebius and we get more..!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

spindrift said:


> Just great, what a beautiful model. Hope it sells well for Moebius and we get more..!


Speaking of that, I'm curious how well the Vipers have been selling? I hope it has been a successful kit for them!


----------



## JeffG (May 10, 2004)

More pictures, MORE PICTURES!


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

JeffG said:


> More pictures, MORE PICTURES!


Agreed, more pictures please!


----------



## Magesblood (May 12, 2008)

Really diggin' the base! Please keep it!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Love it. Can't wait to build my own when it comes out. 

Sean


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

ClubTepes said:


> Just curious, how did this guy get so lucky as to build a test shot?
> 
> Its too bad that Monogram didn't care enough to make its TOS Galactica this nice back in 1978.


Back in 1978, Monogram was owned by Mattel, so to them, these kits were just toys. Look at the "weapons" feature of both the TOS Viper and Raider.


----------



## fortress (Apr 1, 2006)

Darkhunter said:


> Speaking of that, I'm curious how well the Vipers have been selling? I hope it has been a successful kit for them!


Darkhunter posed an interesting question Moebius, can you tell how
well the Viper kits are doing, do you have plans on expanding your
BSG kit line?

fortress


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Very nice!
While i was never a big fan of the new Galactica series,I loved the ship/Vipers:thumbsup:
It looks like this fall and winter are going to be very busy!!
Thanks Moebius:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Lee Staton (May 13, 2000)

Moebius said:


> He's a writer/reviewer for ModelGraphix.


Osamu is a super-nice guy! He's been to several WonderFests over the years, and is a a real sci-fi modeling hero of mine.

Hadn't heard from him in awhile, so it's good to see he's still at it!

Lee

P.S. - One year he brought me a gift that is a real conversation piece: An injection-molded kit of a vertical injection-molding machine! I chuckle every time I see the box in my collection.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

I think BSG is 12"? I read somewhere that it was to scale to the TOS BSG 18" and the Pegasus 19".


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

charonjr said:


> I think BSG is 12"? I read somewhere that it was to scale to the TOS BSG 18" and the Pegasus 19".


I don't have one in front of me, but I believe it's over 14 inches.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

Vipers have sold great so far. Two shipments in a row sold out within a week of arrival. We're working on expanding the line, but no real news until October on what may lay ahead for Galactica for us.


----------



## Bugfood (Jan 9, 2010)

Just wanted to offer my congrats on the Vipers.

I've finally got off my bum and ordered 2 in the *UK* from *Forbidden Planet* this week. When they arrive, and when I make them, they'll be my first builds in *22 years*! (...yes...it's me again!..). Gawds know what'll come out of that!...

Have seen a couple of local builds over here and the kits look great.

Fingers crossed for the rest of the Galactica line!

*BF*


----------



## Darkhunter (Dec 17, 2003)

Moebius said:


> Vipers have sold great so far. Two shipments in a row sold out within a week of arrival. We're working on expanding the line, but no real news until October on what may lay ahead for Galactica for us.


Great news! I've been working on my Viper a little at a time but its coming together nicely.
Looking forward to more great Galactica kits from Moebius!!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Moebius said:


> I don't have one in front of me, but I believe it's over 14 inches.


Thanks! For me, with my carpal tunnel shaky fingers, bigger is definitely better!


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Thanks for the peek! I've already got one on pre-order. :thumbsup:

I wish y'all would do one that nicely for the original series. It would have to be a newly tooled kit, however, to get my interest. I have NEVER liked the toy-like detailing of the Monogram kit enough to actually buy it. I was about 15 or 16 when I first saw the BSG models in the Monogram catalog--instant dislike on my part even back then. I did not buy the Viper until they came out with a cockpit and clear canopy recently and then I got a couple.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Frank,

Great news on the Viper doing so well.

I'll be curious to see how well the Galactica does. Not that there is anything wrong with the subject. But I'm thinking in terms of multiple sales to a single customer. How many people have bought more than one (I'm up to 6 now with the two I got from your scratch and dent sale.) and I know a buddy of mine one these boards got three right off the bat.

With the Viper, there are multiple ways of doing it. Gear up, in flight. Gear down - on the hangar with some ground crew and perhaps a TOOL CART :freak: and simply the fact that one might want to model a few of their favorite characters Vipers.

There are a lot of possibilities with the Viper.

With the Galactica, I'm sure someone will put out a decal sheet with extra names on it. But other than Columbia, no other specific battlestars were shown of that class. 

I'd be curious about how that might affect the number of kits that individuals will buy.

Personally I'd probably buy one to do as Galactica and one to keep sealed.

Good luck on Galactica and Keep em coming.


----------



## Boxster (Aug 11, 2005)

Very nice!!! I am gettin 3 or 5 of this. Looking forward to this very much!

I am glad the Viper's selling well! I just got 9 a couple of days back and I will only start working on it after I get another 9 or more! Love the kit! Can't wait for the MkVII, will get as many when it comes out!

I hope Moebius will get Star Wars KOTOR/TOR license!

Thanks!

B


----------

